# Показания к операции



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Авг 2006)

Уже много лет пытаюсь найти ЧЕТКИЕ показания к оперативному лечени и пока без особого успеха.
Представляю мнение братьев-нейрохирургов из за "бугра"


----------



## Helen (22 Авг 2006)

Игорь, а можно точнее источник и год?

Я постараюсь найти стандарт по ВОЗ в ближайшее время, это, действительно, очень важный вопрос.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Авг 2006)

нет нельзя   . Самому переслали вот в таком виде


----------



## Helen (25 Авг 2006)

Стандарта ВОЗ по показаниям  пока не нашла, но вот последняя статья (т.е ее абстракт) с обзором и сравнительной характеристикой методов лечения и обзором стандартов американских и международных по этой проблеме

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/..._uids=16462440&query_hl=3&itool=pubmed_docsum

1: Clin Orthop Relat Res. 2006 Feb;443:156-67.   Links 
Nonspecific lower-back pain: surgical versus nonsurgical treatment.
•	Nordin M, 
•	Balague F, 
•	Cedraschi C. 
Occupational and Industrial Orthopaedics Center, Department of Orthopaedics, NYU Hospital for Joint Diseases, New York University Medical Center, New York, NY 10014, USA. margareta.nordin@nyu.edu

We review evidence-based treatments for patients seeking care for lower-back pain and patients who have been diagnosed with nonspecific lower-back pain. The review is based on selected systematic reviews and national and international guidelines for the treatment of lower-back pain. Additional randomized controlled trials (ie, possibly those not previously included in the latest systematic reviews) were reviewed and added based on recommended procedures for the evaluation of methodological quality (ie, strong, moderate, and weak). In acute nonspecific lower-back pain (0-4 weeks duration of pain) there is moderate to strong evidence that self-care with over-the-counter medication and maintaining activity as tolerated or treatment with a limited number of sessions of manipulative therapy is effective for pain relief. In subacute nonspecific lower-back pain (4-12 weeks duration of pain) there is weak to moderate evidence that a graded activity program including exercises and cognitive behavioral treatment in combination is more efficient than usual care with regard to return to work. There is strong evidence that these programs reduce work absenteeism. In cases of chronic nonspecific lower-back pain (> 12 weeks duration of pain) a variety of treatments are available with limited and similar efficacy on pain and disability reduction. There is moderate evidence that surgery in chronic nonspecific lower-back pain is as effective as cognitive behavioral treatment with regard to pain, function, mood and return to work. Surgical indications for chronic nonspecific lower-back pain remain ill defined. LEVEL OF EVIDENCE: Level V (expert opinion). See the Guidelines for Authors for a complete description of levels of evidence.
PMID: 16462440 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Авг 2006)

Вот вам и вывод доказательной медицины:
 Surgical indications for chronic nonspecific lower-back pain remain ill defined


----------



## Helen (26 Авг 2006)

Да, такие выводы часто встречаются,

И уровень доказанности - самый последний (D)...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Авг 2006)

Всё-таки, все больше и больше, укрепляюсь в понимании того, что оперативное лечение - это жест отчаяния, а никак не необходимая процедура при грыже диска. 

Лично мой опыт убеждает меня, что если и надо оперировать, то только фораминальные грыжи, и то, только тогда, когда нужен радикулолиз.
Но это только моё мнение и я не претендую на полноту истины


----------



## Helen (2 Сен 2006)

У меня нет такого опыта наблюдения, а он бывает очень важен.
Приведу данные по показаниям к оперативному лечению, опубликованные в клинических рекомендациях (конкретно ВОЗовских не нашла) по методам хирургического и нехирургического лечения позвоночника за 2004 год:
Показания к оперативному лечению грыж межпозвонковых дисков
1. Наличие стойкого дискогенного болевого синдрома с нарушением статики и биомеханики позвоночника, не поддающегося консервативному лечению в течение 4-8 недель (срок несколько отличатся в различных рекомендациях) после развития последнего обострения заболевания;
2. Наличие дискогенной пояснично-крестцовой радикулоишемии или радикуломиелоишемии, (в том числе синдром компрессии конского хвоста с нарушением функции тазовых органов)
3. Рецидивив стойкого болевого синдрома или усугубление неврологических расстройств после ранее проведенной операции

Этот вопрос продолжает широко обсуждаться среди нейрохирургов


----------

